# Walthers (Cornerstone) Wood Water Tank



## ulf999

Last year I built the 
Wood Water Tank kit.

Here's a description of how I did it:
Colours:
Polly scale: 'DRGW building cream', 'DRGW building brown', 'railroad tie brown' (for the roof) and 'roof brown' for the supporting structure.

The tank itself, made up of 6 parts! (the Atlas version is 2 halves) , has been painted with *many* washes of 'boxcar red', 'railroad tie brown' and 'grimy black'.

The 'aged concrete' has been given a light wash of 'grimy black'










The bands I've painted with Humbrol 'gun metal'. This process took for ever with a 00 brush.

Most parts assembled


----------



## ulf999

I added many washes of grimy black to the lower part of the tank and one wash of sky gray to the middle part of the tank to simulate the moist moldy stuff that can be found on wet wood (and pictures of other wooden water tanks ...)

As you can see on the pictures, it was quite hard to match the 6 parts that make up the tank.



















The plastic counter weights aren't quite convincing [xx(]. Also one can see that I've missed a few spots while painting [:I]


----------



## ulf999

*the counter weights*

Holes drilled in weights, the Dremel (ah, all the toys one 'needs' for this hobby ) and a 0.8mm followed by 1.3mm drill used










a piece of copper wire inserted. I think it is heavy enough now.









some Humbrol filler and painted!


----------



## ulf999

Weights back in place


----------



## ulf999

I replaced the thread with a chain Detail Associates accessory # 2210). IMO it now looks better


----------



## Lorne

Very nice detail, Ulf. I agree with you, the heavier weights and chain make it look alot more convincing. 

Thanks for the photos and decsriptions of what you did to get to this stage. Very helpful. You did a great job on this.


----------



## tworail

WOW excellent work Ulf. Most impressive.  

Thanks for your contribution to the forum.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lorne said:


> Very nice detail, Ulf. I agree with you, the heavier weights and chain make it look alot more convincing.
> 
> Thanks for the photos and decsriptions of what you did to get to this stage. Very helpful. You did a great job on this.


I was also going to say the same thing about this water tower... I like how you, Ulf, went beyond what the manufacturer gave you and made this piece all the better... The metal chain is and excellent touch, one-hundred times better looking than the cheap thread which Wathers supplies, LOL


----------

